# P's wont come to the top to eat????



## BADGUYNY (Jan 19, 2004)

Ok first off I have 3 super red bellies and 1 black high back, and the oscars(dont ask why







). When I feed them dry food like krill and worms they wont come to the top and eat it. they only eat when it either half way down or at the bottom. what can I do???


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

is that black(rhom) with the reds

and most dont eat from the top some of my reds did some dident


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

Your rhom is gonna eat the red's and if the red's eat the krill then - no problem. LOL ....I cant get my elong to eat anything that float's . Why i dont know ithink he just like the chase.....


----------



## BADGUYNY (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah everyone is telling me that the rhom will eat the reds. I figured that but I am the type of person who likes to try the impossible so. So far though the rhom and the reds get on great they travel around the tank together, none of them swim iff without the pack. But back to the subject having a hard time getting them to eat from the top, am I better off getting pellets that sink? I put some black worms in there they didnt touch them until the worms started to crawl down into the gravel, the p's would come by and stir up the gravel to eat them.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

most won't come up to the top unless super hungry. just feed shrimp or fish that will sink if that's what you gotta do


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

my 7 rbp's eat beefhearts and pellets that are on the surface; however, the lights are off. If the lights are on, they turn into fraidy cats.


----------



## ScratchHTT (Dec 24, 2003)

Welcome to the boards.

Are you located in NY?

How big are your P's?

-Farhan


----------



## BADGUYNY (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah I am in NY my p's are about 2.5- 3 inchs if that.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Piranhas are hunter.. scavengers to most, and not the kind of fish you usually go up to the top inviting food. Some have succeeded in hand feeding Ps, while its more common to just throw in food and let them do their thing.


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

Keep us posted on how your Rom / Red Shoal works out, good luck but i dont think it has been done successful too often if ever=P


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

If the Piranhas are really hungry, they'll go for it. I wouldn't give them special treatment because they are friggin scared of the surface. Just buy floating pellets, make them go to the top to eat.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Try pinky mice. They will see the movement and will most likely go after the kill. I am pretty sure that is why my Ps dont have any problems going to the top for food. When I feed mice, if they are lucky to make it to driftwood that is sticking out of the water before being eaten the pygos go right to the top and will snap and try to grab the mice to pull them under.


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

my reds eat anything i just feed them krill..and it floats..they go right after it in a couple of min


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

how big are your Piranhas?
try throwing a few feeders in


----------



## BADGUYNY (Jan 19, 2004)

right now they eat feeders, silversides, cod fish, black worms and oscars.......I have tried krill and bloodworms to no avail. My bro's rhom wont eat from the top either. And mine only seem to eat at night when the room is completly dark.


----------



## Scrambled (Dec 17, 2003)

Rhoms are finicky eaters. I tried getting mine to eat from a clip that was on the front of the tank so I could see him eat, but he wouldn't even come close to it. So I resorted to just dropping the food in so he could eat it when he wants. Sometimes he will eat right away, but othertimesi will sit there and wait for him to eat and he won't. I will come back a little while later and it will be gone. It's hard to say.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

My caribe were like that. I dimmed the tank light by a significant degree and that really helped. It might work also for you rbp's.


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

mine didn't eat from the top either. i think it's because they're shy. they wouldn't even eat shrimp in front of me. i had to hide behind a table to see if they were eating.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

It depends on the fish and how hungry they are. Some are just gluttons and will eat right away. Most p's will go to the surface if they are hungry enough.


----------

